# What to buy please help!!!!!



## td4man (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm more confused than when I started looking to buy a tractor,so many options so many years -hours- implements- 2wd 4wd- fel- light easy to use- heavy to get the job done-no fel-must have fel. Have stsrted to buy a YM2310 Yanmar, then a JD 790, then a Kubota B7500( that deal fell through,one of those to good to be true deals). Now I'm looking at a 2001 Mahindra C4005DI with a FEL - 2wd- only 325 hrs final price $7800. I already know I would need a shredder and a box blade and most likley a grading blade of some type. My question for any body who will share their opinon is, this seems like a great price on a machine with low hours and everything works great no leaks and no visible signs of any problems, only thing I see is faded re to pinkish paint. So as to not have to search to find affordable implements , should a I wait until I find a better deal that would include most if not all , or is this so good of a deal I shouldn't let it get away????I believe I cuold get by just fine with a smaller tractor with 4wd but have been told that the heavy Mahindra will out perform a smaller 4wd in all aspects except getting in and around in small areas..I want to prepare a small 1/4 acre garden- rework my drive way-grade some drainage ditches to more better to mow those areas- make food plots ondeer lease- bush hog yearly growth on lanes and make new lanes on same deer lease for myself and others(hopefully to pick up some extra income. Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The 790 I'm familiar with, but not the Mahindra. Those Deeres are hard to beat and parts support is second to none. Hands down, I'd recommend 4 wheel drive if you can afford it, and a hydro tranny. The 790 would be non synchro'd manual and is b-r-u-t-i-l-e if you are doing a lot of loader work. My guess is that the Mahindra sounds like a good deal. What's the horse power on it?


----------



## td4man (Jul 7, 2012)

The Mahindra I is 2wd,40 hp and the price of $7800 seems high to me because it has no attachments but only 300+ hours it is a 2001 weighs about 4000 lbs.. I'm also looking at several 4wd 20-35 hp Kubota and Ford tractors they are several years older but a few come with attachments.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Take deep breath than exhale put light grin on,tractor hunting not home work..make it fun.

Does your land have steep slopes..wet,it will make different in what tires to use.

Folding ROPS sure do come in handy.

If money tight can you get by w/2wd,for there seems to be plenty up for sale now a days...auctions,dealer trade ins,pvt. sales...good set tires chains almost non stoppable.

HST..there will be loss of horse power when useing bush hog etc. compare to gear tranny,when useing fel w/hst quicker an easier.

Vist dealer that will let you demo in ther sand box,for your making investment in which your bones/body will thank you in years to come.


----------



## td4man (Jul 7, 2012)

I have found a 2001 Mahindra C4005DI with FEL and 350 hours , just went and tested and it runs better than it looks and it looks good.There are no attachments and I know I will need shredder-box blade-grader of some type and maybe a disc/plow of some type to make food plots. Is this a good buy or should I wait to find a tractor deal with needed attachments, your help and advice will be gratefully accepted,thanks in advance.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By the sounds Mahindra C4005DI will soon have new home. 

By chance are the tires full for ballast.. good for traction when working the soil also fel.

If not in hurry I would attend equipment auctions also watch your local classifieds,than there always country fairs w/dealers special offers.

Another attachment you might consider,rake w/drop down blade.

Again best in your quest.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I would get a Kubota, I haven't heard the best about Mahindra, and stay far far away from Cubcadet. John deere is just a "Green" Yanmar so if you want to go that rout then just by a Yanmar.
Also stay away from Jimina, Farmpro, Iseki and other cheap brands.
I know, i have no room to talk, i don't own any of these brands / models, but i have read lots of reviews looking for my future tractor.
The tractors i have now are a 1950's Allis Chalmers WD and a 1960's Case 530CK.
They are both old and big for their hp, but they always run and never give problems.

I don't mean to be a downer, i just hate someone to buy something and have it be in the shop more then on the farm
Good luck :cheers:


----------



## td4man (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Thomas and BTS, surprizing the man I first spoke to about the Kubota B7500 with FEL-Shredder and a box blade has called and said he wants to sell and is only asking $4k, this tractor only has 625 hrs and looks like a bargin as I've already driven and checked it out. He's going to contact me later this week.. I'm sure I'll be back with lots more how to questions soon.


----------

